# closed the season with bacon



## discounthunter (Jan 17, 2011)

i actually took this on friday,sat was our last day.went out about 430 pm on a ladder overlooking an old logging road. around 445 this little bugger came strolling down the road.took my brain a little to realize it was a hog not a dog(we see quite a lot of dogs) took a running 45 yard shot from a 30-30.took him in the right shoulder went out behind his head.i didnt see him drop as the road curved with the bushes blocking my view. so i made sure my pistol was handy and my rifle up in position as i walked around the corner.low and behold he skidded to a stop about 15 feet from where i hit him. measerments lenght 49inches,height 29inches weight est 150# ,top tusks 1 1/4in,bottom tusks 1 1/2 inches. tail was over a foot long and loooked like a horses.


----------



## Rookie1 (Jan 17, 2011)

Very cool. What are you going to do with it. Are they any good to eat?


----------



## komatsuvarna (Jan 17, 2011)

Thats a good lookin hog. 

Rookie, My expierence is theyre fine when taken like this. We hunt hogs with dogs, and most of the time after a long race they aint no good. Dont know what happens to it, but you cant stand to smell it cook!lol


----------



## smilin possum (Jan 17, 2011)

uuumm Pok chops and gravy and wild rice and onions. That right there would make a puppy pull a freight train. Dang slobbered all over the keyboard.


----------



## discounthunter (Jan 17, 2011)

Rookie1 said:


> Very cool. What are you going to do with it. Are they any good to eat?


 
you bet. you just have to be carefull coming into direct contact with the blood.theres several nasty bugs prone to pigs.i wear rubber gloves and thoughly clean every thing that contacts the pig. we were fortunately to have cold weather so the meat cooled of the the cooler in the garage(mid 20,s) over night.we then finish cut the meat saturday.

as far as outside smell,this one was rather clean,it was in a hardwoods cut-over.it did have a fermented acorn/wet dog smell but was tolerable. i will stress do not cut the inerds though!i didnt but have seen(smelt!) what happens.


i also read that along with carefull cleaning and proccessing of the meat,that in should be frozen for min of 20 days and all the bad stuff should be killed by then. then its smoker time!


----------



## Rookie1 (Jan 18, 2011)

Thanks for the reply. Deer hunting is popular here but no wild boars here.:neutral:


----------



## Blazin (Jan 18, 2011)

Nice swine!


----------



## olyman (Jan 18, 2011)

Rookie1 said:


> Thanks for the reply. Deer hunting is popular here but no wild boars here.:neutral:


 
supposedly--they are moving further north all the time--sooooooooo, i wouldnt place money that they arent up there--they can be skittish--i/e not seen------


----------



## JDCOMPACTMAN (Jan 18, 2011)

Holy Moly. Nothing like that up in this neck of the woods.Gotta love BACON:in-love:


----------



## deeker (Jan 18, 2011)

I have never hunted wild hogs.

Have cured quite a few hams and cold smoke lots of bacon from pen raised hogs.

Had some very tasty wild boar summer sausage though....


----------



## WesternSaw (Jan 18, 2011)

*Information*

Not trying to be a know it all here but I would think the main concern with wild hogs would be Trichinosis from Trichinae.Freezing or cooking it to well done stage.Personally I would do both.
Lawrence


----------



## discounthunter (Jan 18, 2011)

petesoldsaw said:


> Not trying to be a know it all here but I would think the main concern with wild hogs would be Trichinosis from Trichinae.Freezing or cooking it to well done stage.Personally I would do both.
> Lawrence


 
yep thats one of the bad ones.freezing for 20 days min and a cooked core temp of at least 170 fixes that.


----------



## komatsuvarna (Jan 18, 2011)

discounthunter said:


> yep thats one of the bad ones.freezing for 20 days min and a cooked core temp of at least 170 fixes that.


 
Yes sir!!, gotta do bear the same way, but its not as good....


----------



## deerlakejens (Jan 22, 2011)

They are into Iowa now and even sw Wisconsin has a destructive herd of them that appeared from somewhere. Like it was stated in the earlier post, they are really elusive and feed nocturnally. They can do a ton of damage in corn field, that's for sure.


----------



## jjett84724 (Jan 30, 2011)

Hunted them in California a couple times. They are a fun hunt and good eating.


----------

